# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Удобство и точность: новая беспроводная оптическая мышь SVEN RX-315 Wireless

## Labs

Новая беспроводная оптическая мышь SVEN RX-315 Wireless – это удобное и практичное решение для дома и офиса.

Благодаря сенсору Blue Led мышь работает уверенно и точно на любых поверхностях. Дополнительная кнопка устройства позволяет переключать разрешение сенсора. Доступны три варианта настроек: 800, 1200 и 1600 dpi – переключить разрешение можно одним нажатием.

Черный пластиковый корпус мыши SVEN RX-315 Wireless   имеет покрытие Soft Touch. Модель удобно лежит в руке, что немаловажно при длительной работе за компьютером. Благодаря симметричной форме корпуса эта мышь будет одинаково удобна как левшам, так и правшам.

SVEN RX-315 Wireless экономно расходует энергию – срок службы батареек мыши доходит до одного года. 

Модель укомплектована 2.4 GHz Nano-приемником для подключения к компьютеру.

*Технические характеристики:*

Количество кнопок, шт: 3+1
Интерфейс: USB
Разрешающая способность, dpi: 1600
Колесо прокрутки: есть
Дальность действия, м: 10
Упаковка: блистер
Размер, мм: 105 х 70 х 36
Масса, г: 83

• Cенсор Blue Led.
• Покрытие Soft Touch.
• 2.4 GHz Nano-приёмник в комплекте.
• Кнопка переключения разрешения сенсора.
• Долгий срок службы батареек (до года).

----------

